# Limited or no connectivity - can't find IP address



## smarkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, so I have a cable modem hooked to my computer via a 10/100 ethernet router. The cord from the cable modem is in the router's uplink jack and the cord to my computer is in the router's number 1 jack. This connection works perfectly. Then we have my roommate--she has a cord in the router's 2 jack (though I have tried to insert it in the 1 jack--this makes no differenct) and is completely unable to connect to the internet. In Network connections it says she has limited or no connectivity. 

Whenever I try to "repair" the connection, it states that it is unable to repair because it can't find an IP address. Pings come back negative as well. (Oh, and we are both running Windows XP.) 

Please help!!


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Modem goes to WAN port on the router, not the Uplink port, if you have one.

"Limited or no connectivity" means that here network adapter was unable to obtain DHCP services from the router. This usually means a flawed cable plant, or a flawed physical plant - such as a bad NIC.


----------



## smarkey (Sep 4, 2006)

WAN port? I don't think I have one. The 5th port has a little bracket under connecting it with the uplink port. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## smarkey (Sep 4, 2006)

It now appears that whoever turns on her computer first will have Internet access. Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uplink port? Are you sure the "router" you have isn't really a switch? How about a make/model of that device?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like a switch to me, or a DSL router that is being used as a switch!

Note, a switch connected directly to a cable modem will not let you share the connection with other computers, you will need a router.

What is the make and model number of the device you have?

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that only one computer gets an IP address clearly indicates this is most likely a switch. :smile:


----------



## smarkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry for the long delay. The internet died again recently, but I have it working for my computer now... though still not for my roommate.

We've just about decided the error lies with the cable company, since we took the thing to my dad's store and used it to network the internet there. But for what it's worth, I'm using a "Fast Ethernet 10/100 5-Port Hub" as made by "Network Everywhere." Model number is NH1005-WM.

Here's a picture: http://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/74/58/83/55/0074588355477_215X215.jpg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Once again, it's not the cable company! Your dad's store probably has multiple IP addresses, or you're connected behind a router or other gateway. You need a broadband router on most home accounts to connect multiple computers. A hub/switch will NOT do the job.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I will see if I can make it clear as well!

You need a router, something with a Linksys WRT-54G. You do not have a router at this time.

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...300349&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper

You do not need a wireless router, however, I would buy a wireless so you have options.

What you have will not work connected to a cable modem. Only 1 computer at a time can connect and other strange things will happen.

It worked at your dad place probably because it was behind a router.

Once you get a router your equipment should work connected to the cable modem.

Just make sure you power off the cable modem every time you change the connected device.

JamesO


----------

